# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [TV] Séries TV américaines

## Rcanada

Je trouve que depuis quelques temps, les sries amricaines sont tres bien faites et tres interressantes, elles ont vraiment atteint un autre niveau. 

Quasiment tout le monde connait les sries "24" avec Jack Bauer, qui est tres riche en suspense, mais aussi l'excellent "The shield" qui suit un groupe de policier vreux aux mthodes assez expditives. Mais il existe de nombreuses autres sries, qui malheuresement sont moins connue du fait qu'elles ne passent pas encore en france comme "prison break" qui suit un groupe de prisonniers qui cherchent  s'vader.

Cependant, sans inciter personne au P2P illgal, ces sries sont tlchargeables sur la plupart des clients P2P et sous titres par des quipes qui mettent  disposition les leurs sous titres.

Voila, c'tait un peu ma pub sur ces sries ... Essayer, c'est les adopter ...

----------


## le y@m's

Personnellement j'adore la srie Supernatural.
Il y a aussi Invasion et Surface.

----------


## Rcanada

Oui, c'est vrai que Surface est excellent. Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas l'histoire, c'est la dcouverte d'une nouvelle espece de taille gigantesque qui commence peu  peu  envahir les ocans et qui ont des sortes de capacits extraordinaires (presque surnaturelle mme).

----------


## le y@m's

J'ai trouv la fin un peu foireuse

----------


## Admin

Je suis un grand fan et j'adore dcouvrir de nouvelles series.

comme j'aime beaucoup la SF, je regarde asidument Stargate SG-1 (10 saisons  :8O: ) et Stargate Atlantis ainsi que Battlestar Galactica.

Sinon, pour les series  suivre :
- Prison Break - Terrible mais un peu tir par les cheveux !
- 24 (Toujours un peu pareil mais bon on se laisse prendre)
- Oz (il faut que je m'y mette on m'en dit que du bien)
- The Shield (meme remarque)
- Alias (J'ai dfinitivement abandonn)
- Lost (J'accroche mais trop de question sans rponse c'est lassant)
- Surface
- Deadwood - excellentissime !


Supernatural ca m'a un peu gonfl, j'ai regard 10 pisodes et bof...
Sinon j'ai galement regard Desperate Housewives mais bof aussi...j'ai vu la saison 1 j'ai laiss tomb la 2.

Par contre, Surface impossible de trouver des infos pour le futur  ::?:

----------


## Rcanada

J'ai lu je sais plus o que l'anne prochaine (ou ds cet t je sais plus), toutes ces sries vont dbarquer en france, "prison break" sur la 6, "over there" (sur la guerre en irak), "surface", et il y a mme "Desperate Housewives" qui dmarre cette semaine sur M6 (c'tait mardi en fait).

----------


## Admin

Le problme c'est que je ne supporte pas la VF donc la tl est banni chez moi .

----------


## le y@m's

"over there" est actuellement diffus sur canal+
Je dois avouer qu'en ce qui concerne les sries, canal+ assure (en plus il y a des diffusions en VO)

----------


## Rcanada

C'est vrai que la plupart du tps la doublure en VF n'est pas tres bien faite, du coup certains se retrouvent avec des voix ridicules par rapport  leur physique. Je prefere aussi en VO sous titr fr

----------


## Admin

> C'est vrai que la plupart du tps la doublure en VF n'est pas tres bien faite, du coup certains se retrouvent avec des voix ridicules par rapport  leur physique. Je prefere aussi en VO sous titr fr


C'est clair, mais c'est surtout les dcallages entre les mots et la bouche, sans compter les traductions assez pitoresques juste pour coller mieux aux lvres.

Moi maintenant c'est VOST ou VO tout court.

----------


## Mdiat

> Le problme c'est que je ne supporte pas la VF donc la tl est banni chez moi .


Je n'ai pas d'actions chez eux, mais sur TPS, tu peux choisir VO/VF sur la plupart des films et des sries, en particulier, la *superbe* srie SCRUBS (que l'on peut voir aussi sur Paris Premire)

----------


## Le Pharaon

Moi franchement depuis j'ai vu _LOST_ j'ai l'aiss tomber 24 h chrono et les autres (comme les fameux 4400) . 
Ils font bien les scnarios les amricains, et j'apprcie beaucoup. Ca m'empche de m'ennuyer

----------


## hamster

> Ils font bien les scnarios les amricains, et j'apprcie beaucoup.


Ouais a change de "plus belle la vie", "sous le soleil" et autres sries gnian-gnian  la franaise

----------


## PoZZyX

Pour moi c'est Lost et Scrubs que je ne peux pas m'en passer.

J'ai les DVD de scrubs,  chaque fois que j'ai dit  quelqu'un : prend le dvd, tu verras c'est trop marrant.
on me rpond : non non a ira c'est bon

mais la srie est fantastique c'est juste le titre qui ne donne pas envie de regarder.

Alors je ne peux que vous conseiller de voir un ou 2 pisodes meme si vous pensez que c'est nul.

Et lost tout le monde connait, c'est un mlange de ARGHHHH l'pisode est fini et de OUAAAAH c'est fantastique cette srie.

----------


## Admin

> ....ARGHHHH l'pisode est fini ......


Je trouve a super chiant au bout de 42 pisodes  ::cry:: 

Mais bon il parait que l'pisode finale de la saison 2 va etre trs trs trs riche en rvlation donc bon....

----------


## ggnore

*Lost* : a me saoule, il se passe rien. Le suspense c'est bien. Trop de suspense, c'est ennuyeux.
*Desperate housewives* : premire saison sympathique. Deuxime saison, j'ai pas dpass le 3me pisode : elles sont toutes des caricatures d'elles mme.
J'aime bien *Nip Tuck* aussi.

----------


## Johnbob

C'est vrai que Lost a fait trs fort lors de la premire saison ! La deuxime partait mal je trouve, mais  partir d'une dizaine d'pisodes, a devient intressant  ::):  C'est terrible la mort de Ana Lucia et de Lydie  :8O:  (Mickael gros vilain) Vivement la fin de la saison...

[/mode gros spoiler off]


Gros coup de coeur pour *The Shield* et pour ceux qui aiment ce genre de srie, il y a "Le Cartel", mini srie de 6 pisodes qui n'a malheureusement pas t poursuivie  ::cry::

----------


## Le Pharaon

En fait moi c'est ce qui m'attire le plus dans un filme ( part les choses innomables), le fait de me perdre. De voir des situations innatendues, a me donne l'impression d'tre mme un acteur. Et chacun sera libre d'inerprett comme il veut

_



On voit beaucoup plus de choses quand les fentres sont fermes que quand elles sont ouvertes


._

To be lost in _LOST !!!!_

----------


## Mdiat

> _On voit beaucoup plus de choses quand les fentres sont fermes que quand elles sont ouvertes_


Eloge de l'obscurantisme ? Ah non de l'introspection, tu me rassures...

----------


## Omfraax

Bon, la seule que je reagrde c'est LOST et je trouve que justement , ils arrivent bien  jouer sur le ct questions sans rponses sans que a devienne lassant pour moi.
L'histoire s'tire dans tellements de directions qu'on oublierai presque qu'ils ya deux boulets paums dans la jungle ou qu'on a affaire  une jeune mre compltement flippe....
Du coup,on avance dans chaque pisode un petit peu sur cahque front ce qui permet quand mme de dcouvrir un truc au moins par pisode mais c'est en fait ngligeable sur tout ce qu'on peut dcouvrir (dans l'le et dans le pass des personnages).
En gros, ils vont bien pouvoir faire durer plusieurs saisons, ils ont presque trouv un filon interminable, mme si le pitch devrait forcment amener une fin (contrairement  24 o, ben c une nouvelle mission  chaque fois, ya pas de fin thorique)

----------


## Higestromm

J'ai bien aim John Doe car la serie ne s'ternise pas et ne cherche pas a faire de la longueur.

Je trouve que les sries amricaines sont toutes les mmes et je m'ennuie ferme devant ces trucs. Mme si la forme est diffrente, le fond est presque toujours le mme. Du coup je zape meme plus car ma tl est dja teinte  :;):

----------


## Skyounet

> J'ai bien aim John Doe car la serie ne s'ternise pas et ne cherche pas a faire de la longueur.


D'ailleurs dommage que cette srie ait t arrte, elle tait excellente.

Concernant Lost, je trouve que cette srie trane trop en longueur, le suspens c'est bien, trop c'est mal.

Esperons que ca va s'activer dans la saison 2, sinon bye bye Lost pour moi.

----------


## spoutyoyo

Je regarde actuellement la srie "six feet under". J'en suis qu' la premire saison. C'est une srie assez bizarre qui peut paratre ennuyeuse au premier abord mais qui nous prends vite dedans au fur et  mesure des pisodes.
J'adore cette petite intro de chaques pisodes o l'on voit la mort de qq'un qui rythme le reste de l'pisode.
Par contre dommage qu'ils ont abandon l'ide des pubs morbide du pilote!

Sinon un grand chapeau aux ralisateurs de "Desesperate Housewives" qui nous ont fait une srie fraiche, drle avec un style innovant. Par contre j'ai bien peur que a s'puise assez vite.

----------


## Katyucha

Personnellement, je ne regarde presque plus la tl
Mais j'accroche bien la srie : "Les experts" Ceux de Las Vegas, pas les clones  pondus aprs pour le fric.

----------


## ggnore

> Je regarde actuellement la srie "six feet under". J'en suis qu' la premire saison. C'est une srie assez bizarre qui peut paratre ennuyeuse au premier abord mais qui nous prends vite dedans au fur et  mesure des pisodes.
> J'adore cette petite intro de chaques pisodes o l'on voit la mort de qq'un qui rythme le reste de l'pisode.
> Par contre dommage qu'ils ont abandon l'ide des pubs morbide du pilote!


Je plussoie : cette srie est vraiment marrante et les personnages sont loin d'tre des caricatures : ils sont compltement atypiques et dgents. Rafrachissants ces petits croquent-morts

----------


## Skyounet

> Personnellement, je ne regarde presque plus la tl
> Mais j'accroche bien la srie : "Les experts" Ceux de Las Vegas, pas les clones  pondus aprs pour le fric.


Hum ceux de Miami encore ca va, mais ceux de New-York j'accroche vraiment pas, leur boss n'est pas asse charismatique.

----------


## GLDavid

Si je dois faire un petit top 3 de mes sries ricaines favorites, autant vous prvenir, il va y avoir du vieux :
1) *X-Files* : ma srie culte ! Mme si les dernires saisons taient en de avec les super-soldats, la srie tait sublime. Des pisodes m'ont mme foutu la ptoche ! Et d'autres m'ont bien fait rire comme les fameux Lone Gunmen, des geeks en puissance !
2) *Ally McBeal* : mon perso favori tant.....Richard Fish ! La relation entre Richard Fish et Ling (alias Lucy Liu) me fait penser  ma chrie et moi-mme  ::mrgreen:: 
3) *Nip/Tuck* : et oui ! Cette srie m'emballe vraiment. trs politiquement incorrecte, elle reflte la bourgeoisie amricaine et ce qui ne tourne vraiment pas rond dans ce pays. C'est hard mais bon !

Si je dois en citer d'autres, je dirais Stargate Atlantis, Profiler, Deadzone et Charmed.

@++

----------


## GrandFather

Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'on soit trs nombreux ici  tre dans le mme cas, mais je me suis surpris  apprcier *Medium*. Je trouve que les personnages sont cohrents et crdibles, leur psychologie est fouille et les dialogues sonnent juste. Le sujet est en soi assez peu original, mais le fait que les "hros" soient des gens d'apparence tout  fait ordinaire favorise l'identification du spectateur  eux, ce qui est assez exceptionnel pour une srie TV. Une srie trs bien crite, et correctement ralise.

----------


## Naktan

Il y a la srie Scrubs qui est tout simplement norme ! Ca dtend bien...
Stargate:SG1, son driv Stargate:Atlantis, ainsi que BattleStar Gallactica ont des scnarios intressant, et des personnages sympathiques (teal'c et son "indeed !"  ::P:  ou encore o'neil et son humour dcal dans les anciennes saisons).

----------


## Mdiat

> Il y a la srie Scrubs qui est tout simplement norme !


Ouf ! Nous sommes au moins 3 !

----------


## Naktan

> Ouf ! Nous sommes au moins 3 !


Comme le dit PoZZyX :



> J'ai les DVD de scrubs,  chaque fois que j'ai dit  quelqu'un : prend le dvd, tu verras c'est trop marrant.
> on me rpond : non non a ira c'est bon
> mais la srie est fantastique c'est juste le titre qui ne donne pas envie de regarder.


Au premier abord, le titre de la srie est un chouilla repoussant, bien que le titre alternatif :"Toubib or not toubib" le soit moins...
Les gens jugent-ils une srie par sa dsignation? Il semblerait que ce soit le cas.

----------


## GarGamel55

J'y vais de mon commentaire :

nip tuck : une de mes prfrs !
24 : il risque d'avoir trop de saison on tourne en rond, mais c'est toujours prennant
Lost : idem, il faudra pas trop de saisons, mais j'adore
Scrubs: srie comique excellente
urgences : depuis le temps c'est devenu une habitude lol


 ::roll::

----------


## sinok

De mon cot j'en aurais que deux principales  citer :
Carnivle pour un petit cot Lynch, son rythme atypique, son travail au niveau de la dco (pas grand chose fait en studio), son histoire bien barre, et puis un petit paquet de bons acteurs (On y retrouve mme le nain de twean peaks), malheureusqement trop zarbi pour les ricains, et s'est donc arrte au bout de deux saisons (mme sur HBO), au fait la saison est passe sur Jimmy sous le nom de "La caravane de l'trange" (Pas top comme trad quand mme)Oz: Une turie  l'tat brut, des saisons courtes mais super intenses, un sujet abord sans trop de complaisance (la vie dans une Prison) ce qui est rare pour des ricains, des acteurs plus que dous (et qu'on retrouve un peu partout en ce moment, il y en a deux dans Lost Michael et Eko, ou on retrouve un des gars de Carnivle galement (sur deux pisodes dans la S2 sont le dernier sortit il y a peu, dans 24, dans desperate housewives, dans quelques films dont l'interprte ou Mme Butterfly des frres Cohen)Enfin voil, puis maintenant que ces deux ont rendu l'me (RIP), je me contente de ce qui me tombe sous la main: Desperate, Lost, 24, et puis le fait de ne p^lus tre tudiant aide galement...

----------


## Bebel

Je regarde les lost en ce moment aussi, j'en suis qu'a la premiere saison et c'est vrai c'est assez accrochant
Sinon je regarde aussi Dead like me, la serie est assez prenante aussi. 
John Doe etait sympa aussi comme srie, j'ai bien aim quoique dommage qu'elle se soit arret  la 1ere saison.

----------


## Lung

> Sinon je regarde aussi Dead like me, la serie est assez prenante aussi.


Il y a combien de saisons ?
Je n'en ai vu que 2.

----------


## Bebel

J'en ai que 2 aussi pour l'instant, mais je commence a peine a la decouvrir.

----------


## mathieu_t

Pour Lost : fouttage de gueule  la fin de la saison 2 !

Bon bah vivement la saison 3 !  ::cry::

----------


## rbh

Salut
je ne vais pas tre trs original car beaucoup des sries que je regarde ont dj t cite.
24: pr le "mais jusqu'o iront-ils?" (Ha bon 24 c'est pas une srie comique).
lost: j'ai t emball par l'histoire au dbut mais la a devient un peu n'importe quoi (va bientt passer dans la mme catgorie que 24).
Prison break: pour les monts d'adrnaline (si si je vous jure).
Les Stargate (SG1 et SGA) pour l'humour, l'ambiance.
BattleStar Galactica, The simpsons, South Park, Malcolm, Thief.

Une petite attention spciale pour Robot chicken, une srie cre par Seth Green (Les fans de buffy se rappellent de Oz le loup garou) qui est entirement ralise avec des jouets (Barbie, GI-Joe, CosmoCat, Musclor, ...) trs caustique (surtout avec leur poupe GW Bush) et qui part en vrille (un Transformer reconverti en chiotte publique, cette image subliminal du robot qui en**le une machine  lave).

Autrement dans les sries dj termine ou annule : Dark Angel, Carnivale (vraiment terrible), Invasion, Surface, Joey, Futurama, Heist.

Je voudrais en plus signal que les anglais ne sont pas autant  la traine que nous franais au niveau des sries.
"Game on" tait une srie dont seul les 6 premiers pisodes valent le coup. C'est l'histoire de Mattew Malone (De niro, Matt ... De Niro) qui est un clibataire qui vit cloitr dans son appart avec ses 2 amis d'enfances (qui eux travaillent), il passe ses journes  se dguiser et  triper dans son appart. Seul la premire saison est regardable car dans les 2 suivantes, l'acteur principal (Ben Chaplin) est remplac, et la srie perd tout son charme.
Actuellement je suis (j'attend la saison 2) de "The IT Crowd" qui nous concerne tous ici.
C'est les aventures du service informatique d'une grande boite. Dans la cave, ils sont 2 geeks  faire souffrir leurs utilisateurs.
Les premires phrases au tlphone sont toujours 
"Have you tried to turn it OFF and ON again?"
"..."
"Are you sure it's plugged in?"
"..."

On sens bien le vcu. Dans un pisode, ils font croire  leur boss qu'ils viennent de lui installer une interface vocale sur son PC. c'est terrible...

[Edit]
Honte  moi, je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai oubli la meilleure srie que j'ai dcouverte l'anne dernire et dont j'attend avec impatience la saison 2 qui doit commencer cet t : "Weeds".
Une srie o une veuve est oblig de vendre de la Marijuana pour nourrir ses enfants.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'on soit trs nombreux ici  tre dans le mme cas, mais je me suis surpris  apprcier *Medium*. Je trouve que les personnages sont cohrents et crdibles, leur psychologie est fouille et les dialogues sonnent juste. Le sujet est en soi assez peu original, mais le fait que les "hros" soient des gens d'apparence tout  fait ordinaire favorise l'identification du spectateur  eux, ce qui est assez exceptionnel pour une srie TV. Une srie trs bien crite, et correctement ralise.


Je plussois. J'adore de plus en plus cette serie. Surtout le mari qui se reveille chaque nuit d'un air depit et qui attend que se femme lui raconte son rve...

Avant je regardais meme pas la TV mais ma copine adore ca et il m'arrive de regarder avec elle. Outre Medium, j'aime bien aussi FBI : port disparu (mais je crois que la saison est fini). C'est pas mal fait et les enquetes sont sympa.

----------


## pcaboche

Moi, mes sries prfres:
FUTURAMA!!!! (5 saisons)Dead like me (arrt aprs 2 saisons, je n'ai vu que la premire  ::pleure:: )Malcolm (titre original: Malcolm in the Middle). La 7me et dernire saison vient de se terminer au USAPour plus d'infos sur les sries amricaines, je vous recommande ce site, la plus grosse base de donnes sur le sujet: http://www.tv.com/

Par contre, Lost, 24, Alias, Stargate, j'ai du mal  accrocher.

----------


## Lung

> Dead like me (arrt aprs 2 saisons, je n'ai vu que la premire )


Et, la deuxime est bien mieux (plus ax sur les personnages).
 :;):

----------


## Faith's Fall

Par ordre:

Buffy
Friends
NY Section criminelle
NY Unit Spciale
NY Section Judiciaire
Experts
Expert Miami
Expert Manathan

Voil  ::):

----------


## Rcanada

Je viens de dcouvrir une srie(mme si elle existe depuis longtps) qui est vraiment excellente : The SOPRANOS. C'est une srie sur la mafia italienne aux USA, on suit le parrain de la famille SOPRANO qui a des problemes et qui voit un psy,  la faon de MAFIA BLUES. C'est vraiment excellent, il y a 8 saisons actuellement.

----------


## Oluha

Moi je regarde :
*24* : mme si c'est un peu toujours la mme chose je trouve ca assez prenant*Desperate Housewives* : 1ere saison gniale, je suis en train de regarder la 2eme (j'en suis qu'au dbut), mais je trouve que ca se rpte un peu trop*Lost* : j'adore. La saison 1 a t parfaite, la 2eme a quelques pisodes moyen et ennuyant mais d'autres qui rattrape carrement. J'espre que la saison 3 sera la dernire et qu'ils sauront s'arrter en beaut.

Sinon on m'a conseill *Veronica Mars*, quelqu'un peut m'en dire plus ?

----------


## Skyounet

> Moi je regarde :
> *Lost* : j'adore. La saison 1 a t parfaite, la 2eme a quelques pisodes moyen et ennuyant mais d'autres qui rattrape carrement. J'espre que la saison 3 sera la dernire et qu'ils sauront s'arrter en beaut.?


J'avais lu une interview des producteurs, et dedans ils disaient que plus la srie aura du succs, plus il y aura de saisons...

Je trouve pas ca super cool.
Il auraient du imaginer une srie du dbut  la fin, la produire et point barre.

----------


## bakaneko

> J'avais lu une interview des producteurs, et dedans ils disaient que plus la srie aura du succs, plus il y aura de saisons...
> 
> Je trouve pas ca super cool.
> Il auraient du imaginer une srie du dbut  la fin, la produire et point barre.


A ma connaissance, la saison 3, actuellement diffuse aux USA, a pris un coup au niveau audiance. Cela va peut-tre rduire la dure de la srie  ::P:

----------


## Arnaud F.

Il faudra bien qu'ils s'arretent un jour, je trouve sa dommage des sries comme a  rallonge, car j'ai vu la saison2 et je me demande ce qu'ils peuvent trouver de plus pour faire durer l'audimat, y a des epsiodes bien abuss dans la saison2 et je me demande vraiment ce qu'ils peuvent encore trouver sur cette ile, au bout d'un moment faut savoir s'arret quand meme...

Ou bien recommencer une autre histoire du meme genre mais avec d'autres acteurs...

Bref va falloir qu'ils arretent qd meme un jour pour LOST car les spectateurs vont finir par se lasser  :;):

----------


## Skyounet

A force de trop vouloir faire durer le mystre, les gens ont du en avoir marre. Et pam la saison 3.

----------


## Oluha

> A ma connaissance, la saison 3, actuellement diffuse aux USA, a pris un coup au niveau audiance. Cela va peut-tre rduire la dure de la srie


sauf que c'est la saison 2 qui vient d'tre finie de diffuser mercredi de la semaine dernire.
La saison 3 sera diffuse  partir du 26 octobre 2006 si je me rappelle bien.

La chute de l'audience s'explique en partie par les longues coupures entre les pisodes. C'est pour ca que la saison 3 commencera plus tard cette anne. Les producteurs ayant mme bataill pour avoir une diffusion sans interruption  l'image de 24 mais ABC aurait refus.

Sinon j'avais entendu dire que les producteurs avait comme objectif 3-4 saisons, ventuellement 5 mais ne souhaitaient pas faire comme X-Files.
Ma soeur sinon aurait lu quelque part que Matthew Fox souhaitait quitter la srie  la fin de la saison 3, ce qui pourrait peut tre acclrer le processus de bouclage de la srie ?

----------


## bakaneko

> sauf que c'est la saison 2 qui vient d'tre finie de diffuser mercredi de la semaine dernire.
> La saison 3 sera diffuse  partir du 26 octobre 2006 si je me rappelle bien.


 ::oops::   ::oops::   ::oops::  Dsol pour l'erreur  ::oops::   ::oops::   ::oops::

----------


## pcaboche

> Sinon j'avais entendu dire que...
> 
> Ma soeur sinon aurait lu quelque part que...


Toutes les infos sur vos sries amricaines prfres, sans les rumeurs : http://www.tv.com

C'est vraiment une GROSSE base de donnes sur le sujet.

----------


## warwink

Mes srie prfres ... y'en a des tones. A vrai dire, moi, je regarde un peu tout et n'importe quoi.

Malcom, tous les pisodes sont normes.
Spin City !!, avec Michael J. Fox puis Charlie Sheen avec une prfrence pour le celui-ci.
Les Simpson, on s'en lasse jamais.
Futurama, reste quand mme moins bien que les simposon.
Friend.

Smallville, mme si ca se barre en c****** au file des saisons. (surtout la fin de la derniere).
Lost, bonnes intrigues en esprant que la srie de s'ternisera pas.
Les experts: Las Vegas, les autres tant moins bien.
24, Premiere saison pour l'inovation.
Stagate SG1, pour SGA j'ai vraiment pas accroch.
Dark Angel, dommage qu'elle se soit arrte.
Alias, JohnDoe, Monc et puis j'en passe ...

----------


## Oluha

Stargate moi je dteste, ils ont carrement dform le film qui lui est gnial

Dark Angel, la 1ere saison tait gniale en effet, par contre la 2eme  :8O:  

Alias, les 2 premires saisons taient gniales, la 3eme passait encore mais alors la 4eme c'est du gros n'importe quoi. Du coup j'ai pas regard la 5eme saison  ::roll::  

Sinon je regarde Smallville comme a mais c'est pas du grand art  ::lol::

----------


## Skyounet

> Sinon je regarde Smallville comme a mais c'est pas du grand art


Smallville, ca c'est du GRAND n'importe quoi, la derniere fois j'ai vu une histoire de vampire, j'ai fais allez bye bye. Srieux ca part trop en sucette la, ils savent plus quoi inventer. 

Tout comme Charmed d'ailleurs, les premires saisons taient cool, mais  partir du dpart d'une des actrices, on est parti completemen en live, entre les episodes genre le Roi Arthur, ou Blanche neige et les 7 nains...

Alias j'ai pas encore vu la saison 4, mais j'adore cette srie (quoi? Jennifer Garner y serait pour qq chose?)

----------


## Oluha

je peux te dire que la fin de la saison 4 est digne de Smallville et Charmed  ::mouarf::

----------


## Skyounet

> je peux te dire que la fin de la saison 4 est digne de Smallville et Charmed


Ote moi d'un doute, la saison 4, c'est la derniere qui a ete diffuse en France sur M6?

Si oui ben je l'ai vue en fait.  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Hoegaarden

Mes series prfres:

*24* Saison 5 excellente (me restent qq pisodes avant la fin)
*Friends* evidamment une des meilleures sries de tout les temps pour moi. Le spin-off *joey* est bien sans plus.
*Lost* Saison 1 excellente, Dans la saison 2 j'ai trouv des longueurs mais au final en regardant en arrire on se rend compte qu'on apprend bcp plus de choses que dans la saison 1. Peut tre que cette impression de lenteur est accentue par le rythme de diffusion (grosses coupures entre les pisodes).Si quelqu'un a vu la saison 2 dans un laps de temps restreint, j'aimerais bien savoir si cette impression de lenteur existe aussi.
*Alias* 2 saisons normes (surtout la 2) puis aprs c'est la chute  partir du milieu dela saison 3. Je suis sen train de regarder la fin de la saison 5 qui est aussi la fin de la srie tout court.
*Desperate Housewives*. 1 re saison trs innovante et fraiche, deuxime saison pas terrible meme s'il y a de bons passges. Apparement pour la 3 me saison les scnaristes vont revenir sur le schma qui avait fait le succs de la premire saison, c'est  dire une intrigue principale commune au 4 filles, ce qui n'tait pas le cas dans la saison 2.
J'aime bien aussi *Scrubs* meme si je regarde pas souvent j'ai vu la saison 1 que j'ai trouv trop bien puis je me suis arret au milieu de la saison 2.
*Ally Mcbeal* pas mal du tout on s'accroche surtout aux personnages les premires saisons sont trs bonnes. Par contre la saison 5 qui est la dernire est a chier.
*Dead Like Me* premire saison bien mais sans plus, par contre une deuxime saison de trs haut niveau, dommage que cette srie se soit arrete sans vritable fin et du coup plein de questions resteront sans rponses "for ever".  ::): 
Sinon un serie que j'ai trouv excelente c'est *Wondefalls*, un peu dans l'esprit de dead like me surtout en ce qui concerne l'hroine qui a le meme caractre que georges laas dans dead like me.

Voila c'est  peu pret tout ce que je regarde. De temps en temps aussi je matte *FBI:ports disparus* que j'aime bien sur la 2.

Pour terminer vive la VO, la VF sucks !!!!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Satch

> *Lost* : j'adore.


Je sais pas pourquoi, mais je m'en doutais un peu... :p

----------


## warwink

Ben Lost ca y'est j'ai regard les 3 derniers hier soir de la saison 2. C'est un peu comme chaque fin de saison de Smallville .... c'est du *grand* n'importe quoi  ::mouarf::  

Mais je continuerai quand mme  regarder, trop curieux  ::D:

----------


## Higestromm

> C'est un peu comme chaque fin de saison de Smallville .... c'est du *grand* n'importe quoi


Ah ? Je croyais que c'tait la globalit de la srie !

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Moi il y a surtout une srie, qui malheureusement est termine,  laquelle j'ai accroch, c'est buffy contre les vampires, j'ai vu la srie complete, et je trouve que c'est vraiment une srie magnifique  ::P:  

C'est vraiment dommage qu'ils ne fassent pas une nouvelle saison  ::cry:: 

Y a d'autres fan de buffy ici ou bien je suis le seul ?

----------


## mamiberkof

par ordre :

- 24 H chrono -1-2-3 (j'ai pas encore regarder la 4 et la 5!)
- Tru calling ( quelqu'un l'as regard, c'est super bien !)
- Sendfield ( meme si ancienne)

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> par ordre :
> 
> - 24 H chrono -1-2-3 (j'ai pas encore regarder la 4 et la 5!)
> - Tru calling ( quelqu'un l'as regard, c'est super bien !)
> - Sendfield ( meme si ancienne)


C'est vrai que tru calling, c'est pas mal du tout  ::D:

----------


## Katyucha

Ca commence a etre rbarbatif a force je trouve.
J'aimais bien les premiers, je trouve qu'au fur et a mesure, ca va devenir monotone... mme si l'arrive de Jack (brandooooon) est sympa

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

> Ca commence a etre rbarbatif a force je trouve.
> J'aimais bien les premiers, je trouve qu'au fur et a mesure, ca va devenir monotone... mme si l'arrive de Jack (brandooooon) est sympa


J'ai de loin pas tout vu, mais c'est vrai que certains pisodes se ressemblent bien trop, c'est le mme scnario, mais en rgle gnrale, je trouve que c'est une bonne srie.

Et c'est vrai que l'arrive de Jack pimente la chose  ::P:

----------


## mavina

Salut,

pour moi c'est South Park et BattleStar galactica.

South park saison 9, c'est du dlire, ils sont tarrs ^^

Et BattleStar Galactica, j'ai t charm par cette srie. Et la saison 2 est encore plus halletante que la premire !!

vivement la suite ^^

mavina

----------


## BizuR

Les simpsons y'a que ca de vrai !  ::mouarf::  

Jamais rbarbatif, trs imaginatif, mais le principal une caricature trs reprsentative des Etats-Unis et leurs habitants !

DOH!

----------


## Nip

-*24*: la saison 5 de  etait geniale, juste 2 episodes bien pourris mais l'ensemble est d'un niveau excellent et la saison 6 s'annonce demente.
-*Lost*, j'ai vraiment bien accroche sur la saison 2 mais les coupures, plusieurs semaines avec des rediffusions, sont vraiment lamentables.
-*desesperate houswife*, d'un cynisme delicieux
-*Rescue Me*: je vous la conseille, c'est enoooorme
-*Boston Legal*: pas tout vu mais c'est plutot jouissif.
-*70's show*: drolissime, ...enfin la premiere saison en tout cas, c'est la seule que j'ai ivu
-*grey's anatomy*: serie attachante, pas exceptionnelle mais ca passe bien
-*Alias* la der des der est vraiment mauvais, mauvais il etait temps que ca s'arrete; j'ai pas tout vu mais le peux est pitoyable
-*Tru Calling*: Perso je trouve ca mauvais, sujoue, rechauffe, enfin j'ai pas aime
-*Supernatural*: attirant aux vues des bandes annonces mais c'est plutot mediocre

----------


## Nip

> Jamais rbarbatif, trs imaginatif, mais le principal une caricature trs reprsentative des Etats-Unis et leurs habitants !


Ben tiens et y a pas comme un probleme avec l'association "caricature trs reprsentative"!!

----------


## BizuR

> Ben tiens et y a pas comme un probleme avec l'association "caricature trs reprsentative"!!



Perso, j'aime pas ... c'est ma copine qui a profit du compte pendant ma douche pour laisser ce message ... pour ma part, des sries comme les simpsons ou encore south park ne sont pas vraiment trs intressante ... menfin ca s'regarde n''est ce pas ?  :;): 

Par "caricature trs reprsentative", elle devait surement entendre image  la fois caricature mais si raliste cependant ...  ::):

----------


## pcaboche

> c'est ma copine qui a profit du compte pendant ma douche pour laisser ce message ...


Conseil: ne devient jamais administrateur systme...  ::D:

----------


## BizuR

> Conseil: ne devient jamais administrateur systme...



Bah, j'ai rien a lui cacher sur mon PC donc jusque la ca va ... au boulot par contre je m'applique a verouiller mon poste sinon ya des blagueurs qui envoient, par exemple des mails collectifs disant que tu invites tout le monde aux croissants en fin de semaine ... alors jprefere prendre mes precautions  ::aie::

----------


## ilood

Hello

Tout petit j'ai commenc avec les Simpsons et je ne m'en lasse pas.
Puis viennent par ordre chronologique de dcouverte
- X Files (surtout les 3 ou 4 premires saisons. Je trouve que les saisons suivantes partait en vrille sur la thorie du complot)
- Urgences
- Friends
- Spin City
- Malcom
- Sex and the city
- Six Feet Under
- Scrubs
- Les Sopranos
- Desperate Housewives

Hier j'ai eu l'occasion de voir Grey's anatomy, et pour l'instant, j'ai du mal  saisir l'engoument qu'a pu suciter la srie.

----------


## loka

> Moi il y a surtout une srie, qui malheureusement est termine,  laquelle j'ai accroch, c'est buffy contre les vampires, j'ai vu la srie complete, et je trouve que c'est vraiment une srie magnifique  
> 
> C'est vraiment dommage qu'ils ne fassent pas une nouvelle saison 
> 
> Y a d'autres fan de buffy ici ou bien je suis le seul ?


Je suis avec toi  ::D: 

Sinon pour ma part c'est aussi :
- *Stargate SG1*: a part la saison 9 qui m'attend chez un pote (car pas de tl ^^), j'ai suivi tous les episodes. Le driv (Atlantis, j'ai beaucoup moins accroch... mais je regarde quand mme ^^).
- *LOST* : j'ai bien aim, ma copine etant fan, je les regarde avec elle ^^
- *X-Files* : j'ai ador ! je crois que c'est la premiere serie que j'ai vraiment suivi.
- *Simpson* : que du bonheur  ::mrgreen::  (de mme que futurama  :;): )
- *Prison Break* : j'ai beaucoup aim, j'attend la saison 2 (man hunt) avec impatience.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Si vous etes un Fan des sries *historique*, il y  en ce moment sur Canal + une srie TV extraordinaire qui s'appelle *Rome*

Ce qui y est prsent tiens compte des dernires recherches historiques sur la vie des romains, vous allez voir la vie des Romains comme vous ne les avez jamais vu, pas comme dans les vieux peplums des annes 60.

Il y  certainement des parties romances cot de l'histoire, mais le travail de recherche historique et de reconstitution de la vie des romains de l'poque est trs impressionnant.

----------


## Rcanada

C'est vrai que la srie ROME est excellente. Elle nous permet de voir les intrigues politiques de cette poque lors de l'ascension de jules csar. 

Ce qui est dommage c'est que la srie se soit arrte  la 1ere saison et qu'il n'y a pas de suite prvue pour le moment.

Une autre srie que je conseillerai  ceux qui ne connaissent pas est The Shield. C'est un srie sur une unit de flics corrompus et aux mthodes inhabituelles. Je viens de mater la dernire saison (la 5) et elle est vraiment excellente, surtout grce  Forest Whitaker qui est norme dans son rle de flic incorruptible de la police des polices.

----------


## guigui5931

Je vois que personne ne parle de NCIS, c'est une srie vraiment bien qui passait sur M6 l'an dernier, sur une quipe de police scientifique de la marine Amricaine. Les personnages sont vraiment creuss, y a beaucoup de rebondissement, perso je la recommande.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Mes sries prfres :
- NCIS, effectivement, la concurrence des Experts, drive de JAG
- CSI, les 3, elles otn des ambiances bien distinctes, mme si parfois il y a des longueurs quand ils s'amusenta vec leurs tubes, ...
- Without a trace : j'ai hte de voir la saison 4 pour voir s'il y a des survivants de l'attaque  ::D: 
- Cold Case
- Now and Again : ma srie prfre, avec Eric Close avant Without a trace, arrte au bout d'una n, mais elle est cultissimissime !
- Smallville pour son ct ultra-kitch et n'imp  ::D: 
- Crossing Jordan
- Battlestar Galactica : j'ai eu du mal  m'accrocher, mais la saison 2 est bien, effectivement !
- Stargate : les 2, trs bien, Atlantis mieux que SG1 en cette saison
- Dead like Me : punaise, pourquoi ils ont arrt ? HBO de ********** ! D'accord, quelques incohrences  la fin, mais tellement gniale !
- Desperate Housewives : se laisse regarder
- 24 : bof, du mal
- Lost : nul  force
- John Doe : tait bien parti, maintenant la "suite", Prison Break, je vais voir
- The Crow : elle tait aussi drle cette srie  ::D: 
...

----------


## Bebel

> - John Doe : tait bien parti, maintenant la "suite", Prison Break, je vais voir
> ...


prison break c'est la suite de John Doe? j'avoue avoir du mal a te suivre la.
Mais en reparlant de john doe, apres sa premiere diffusion il avait dit que peut etre un film serait fait dessus, quelqu'un a des nouvelles?

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Non, le hros de John Doe est le hros de Prison Break

----------


## shadowmoon

donc, il vaudrait mieux parler de spin-off plutot que de suite non ?

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> donc, il vaudrait mieux parler de spin-off plutot que de suite non ?


C'est juste l'acteur qui est identique, d'o le "suite"

----------


## rbh

Pas du tout
C'est une srie avec le mme acteur.

Stargate n'est ni la suite ni un spin-off de MacGiver.
Charmed n'est pas la suite de Beverly hills.
LAX n'a rien  voir avec Melrose Place.
J'en passe (et des srie encore pire que les 4 dernires cites)

De plus je voudrai dire que l'acteur qui jouait john Doe n'a pas le rle principale mais est le frre de personnage central de la srie.

----------


## allyson

salut
pour ma part j'adore _Desperate housewives_ je n'ai pas encore commenc la saison 2  ::oops::  (Mike Delphino n'est pas mort, n'est-ce pas ?! ::?:  )
sinon j'ai beaucoup aim *John Doe* et je me demande pourquoi ils l'ont arrte!  ::roll:: 
j'ai ador _Ally mac Beal_ (d'o mon pseudo  ::mrgreen::  )
j'aime bien aussi *Smallville* mais les 2 dernires saisons sont ch****!!!
je m'arrte l sinon j'en aurais pour 2 pages au moins  ::wink::

----------


## calogerogigante

Moi, encore rcemment, je ne connaissais pas le sentiment d'avoir une srie prfre (amricaine ou pas).

J'en avais jamais trouve une suffisemment bonne et valable qui me permette de dire "c'est ma srie prfre".

Jusqu'au jour o j'ai dcouvert la srie :

*6 FEET UNDER*, d'Alan Ball.

On m'avait prt le coffret 1, et depuis lors, j'ai achet les 5 saisons, la totale.

C'est la meilleure srie que j'ai jamais eu l'occasion de voir.
Bref, moi, je range cette perle d'humour noir au rang de "cinma" intelligent.
6 feet under est plus qu'une srie : c'est comme un long film qui m'apporte beaucoup de rflexions intressantes sur la vie.

Un must, quoi !

(Je prpare d'ailleurs des rsums complets "illustrs" de tous les pisodes, que je vais bientt commencer  publier sur mon site !).

----------


## johnkro

Pour moi la meilleure serie au monde est Friends. Cette srie est excellente. Il y a de tout, des moments d'motions, des moments hilarants, elle est tout simplement parfaite!

Malcolm est pas mal dans son genre, cad un humour dcal et con, mais qui fonctionne bien, mme s'il faut accrocher...

J'ai bien aim aussi les premires saisons de Urgences, mais bon l a fait trop et donc je n'accroche plus.

Desperate Housewives est pas mal fait aussi

----------


## Rcanada

Il y a une nouvelle srie qui passe sur TF en 2e partie de soire en ce moment : GREY'S ANATOMY. Apparemment a ressemble  urgence mais c'est beaucoup plus ax sur les sentiments et la psychologie des gens. Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de regarder. Est ce aussi bien que certains le disent ?

----------


## nyal

> C'est vrai que la srie ROME est excellente. Elle nous permet de voir les intrigues politiques de cette poque lors de l'ascension de jules csar. 
> 
> Ce qui est dommage c'est que la srie se soit arrte  la 1ere saison et qu'il n'y a pas de suite prvue pour le moment.


Bien sr que si. Elle est en tournage en ce moment (http://www.leflt.com/filinfo/une_info.php?id=1183)

Sinon je confirme, j'ai vraiment bien aim Rome. Historiquement, c'est trs proche de la ralit de l'poque (on peut s'instruire en regardant une srie). Il y'a du sexe, de la violence, de la politique, de la misre. C'est bien de nous montrer comment devait tre la vie  l'poque romaine.

Sinon j'apprcie les sries rcentes comme prison break, 24H, battlestar galactica, desesperate housewive, stargate. Par contre j'ai arrt de regarder Lost. Ca n'avancait pas assez  mon gout.

Petit rappel pour les fans: Stargate SG1 (saison 10), atlantis (saison 3) a repris.

----------


## Oluha

> Par contre j'ai arrt de regarder Lost. Ca n'avancait pas assez  mon gout.


Le dbut de la 2eme saison est en effet un peu lent, mais  partir de l'pisode 15 ca dcolle  :;):

----------


## nyal

> Le dbut de la 2eme saison est en effet un peu lent, mais  partir de l'pisode 15 ca dcolle


Episode 15 ? Ca fait trop loin pour moi. J'ai lach  l'pisode 5. Je suis obliger de selectionner les sries.

Enfin, vous avez toujours les anciennes sries comme Babylon 5, Oz (faut s'accrocher), friends, ... de sympathique.

----------


## bouchette63

Une petite sierge pour ma srie courte prfre intitul *Spin City*. Avec notamment Michael J. Fox. Du trs trs grand... dommage qu'elle ne soit jamais sorti en DVD en France  ::pleure:: 

Sinon c'est vrai que *Rome* est pas mal du tout, mais j'attend avec impatience la cinquime saison de *24h Chrono*  ::P:

----------


## nyal

> Une petite sierge pour ma srie courte prfre intitul *Spin City*. Avec notamment Michael J. Fox. Du trs trs grand... dommage qu'elle ne soit jamais sorti en DVD en France 
> 
> Sinon c'est vrai que *Rome* est pas mal du tout, mais j'attend avec impatience la cinquime saison de *24h Chrono*


J'ai ador spin city. Charlie sheen m'avait pas trop convaincu (mme si ca se regardait toujours) 
En ce qui concerne la saison 5 de 24h, elle est excellente. Pour moi, c'est une des meilleurs. On retrouve sean astin. Ca me fait toujours bizarre de le retrouver que ce soit dans 24h ou jeremiah (srie en 2saisons de JMS adapt librement de la bd du mme nom)

----------


## bouchette63

> J'ai ador spin city. Charlie sheen m'avait pas trop convaincu (mme si ca se regardait toujours) 
> En ce qui concerne la saison 5 de 24h, elle est excellente. Pour moi, c'est une des meilleurs. On retrouve sean astin. Ca me fait toujours de le retrouver que ce soit dans 24h ou jeremiah (srie en 2saisons de JMS adapt librement de la bd du mme nom)


C'est vrai que les deux dernires saisons de *Spin City* avec charlie sheen partait un peu en vrille (coureur de jupon assoif le charlie), je prfre personnellement les quatres premires saisons avec Michael J. Fox, qui sont magnifiques.

sean astin ? Il n'aurait pas jou dans le seigneur des anneaux lui. Enfin c'est vrai que j'aurais pu voir 24 saison 5 depuis un moment en VO mais je prfre attendre la diffusion sur canal plus  :;):

----------


## joefou

J'ai dcouvert rcemment *Over There*, qui dnote bien en critiquant les absurdits et l'horreur de la situation en Irak. On se demande comment (et heureusement) cette srie a pu tre ralise et ait russi  passer la censure de l'oncle sam compte tenu de la tension qui rgne sur ce sujet.
Mais dans le genre je lui prfre *L'enfer du devoir* (Tour of duty), srie plus ancienne sur une section de GIs au VietNam, peut tre plus fouille je trouve ; forcment, il y avait beaucoup plus d'pisodes, plus facile de s'attacher aux personnages !

----------


## Filippo

En effet, on m'a offert le coffret de 24h chrono saison 1 et j'ai regard a avec intrt; le scnario est terrible !

j'aime aussi beaucoup "les experts" et "desesperate housewifes" dans un autre genre.

Il y a longtemps que je n'avais pas apprci de sries amricaines (depuis ma jeunesse "Magnum", "2 flics  Miami" etc ...).

----------


## Oluha

c'est clair que l'enfer du devoir tait un trs bonne srie. En plus le gnrique avec paint it black, c'tait terrible

----------


## BizuR

> c'est clair que l'enfer du devoir tait un trs bonne srie. En plus le gnrique avec paint it black, c'tait terrible


L'enfer du devoir n'tait pas un vieux film galement ?!? J'ai un vague souvenir de ce nom et je me l'imagine bien avec la musique des Rolling Stones mais plutot en tant que film  ::?:

----------


## Eowyn87

j'ajoute ma contribution

mon best of Serie :
-prison break
-les stargate
-battlestar gallactic
-24h (faudrait peut tre pens  s'arreter, a va devenir rptitif la xD)
-alias
-regenesis (je sais pas si on en a dj parl, j'ai aps lu toutes les pages :p, c'est une quipe d'un labo qui travaille sur les virus, le bioterrorisme etc)
-desperate housewives 

Lost j'ai abandonn (pour l'instant) a avance pas assez
j'ai bcp aim les dead like me aussi ^^   

pour les Grey anatomy, c'est pas mal, en effet c'est plus centr sur les relations entre les perso etc

----------


## Oluha

je viens de voir le 1er pisode de prison break (enfin la premire partie parce qu'il parait que c'est un double pisode) et c'est vrai que ca  l'air sympa comme srie

----------


## suya95

bon j'ai envi moi aussi de dire ce que j'aime et que je conseil de regarder :

1 : Y A PAS A DIRE PRISON BREAK C TROP FORT
2 : oz  j'ai regarder les 6 saisons j'ai bien aimer
3 : Number, je sais pas pk, mais moi qui n'aime pas les maths cela me passionne toutes ces theorie, il faudrait un jour que j'en verifie une pour voir s'ils nous racontent pas de la merde LOL
4 : LOST BIEN SUR perso je suis toujours accroch, j'ai jamais trouv ca ennuyeux du fait que l'on decouvre tjr quelques chose.
5 : Desperate housewives, j avais accroch avec la 1ere saison, puis prison break m'en a fait dcrocher  la 2eme saison.
6 : malcom, certes ceci est un peu enfantin, mais les conneries qu'ils font me fait vraiment marer ( j'espere n'avoir jamais des gosses comme eux  ::P:  )
7 : the shield, j'avais bien aimer le debut mais j'ai vite lach l'affaire  savoir pourquoi.


voilaaa

PS: ceux qui ne connaisse pas essayer PRISON BREAK

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> 3 : Number, je sais pas pk, mais moi qui n'aime pas les maths cela me passionne toutes ces theorie, il faudrait un jour que j'en verifie une pour voir s'ils nous racontent pas de la merde LOL


Je confirme, c'est du grand n'importe quoi. Il est dou dans tous les domaines mathmatiques - ce qui est impossible - et arrive avec sa thsarde  faire des programmes plus puissants que Matlab en 5 minutes. Cherchez l'erreur.

----------


## Oluha

j'ai vu 2 minutes de numbers et j'avais trouv que c'tait du gros n'importe quoi. J'ai jamais compris comment on peut rsoudre un crime avec des quations  ::roll::

----------


## shadowmoon

D'aprs les 2 / 3 pisodes que j'ai vu, il se base sur la thorie des ensembles et les probalits faire converger indices, profils des tueurs et scenarios vers le droulement le plus cohrent et le plus plausible possible.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> D'aprs les 2 / 3 pisodes que j'ai vu, il se base sur la thorie des ensembles et les probalits faire converger indices, profils des tueurs et scenarios vers le droulement le plus cohrent et le plus plausible possible.


Pas seulement, et c'est a qui m'nerve, souvent ce sont des probas, et une autre fois, c'est un autre morceau des maths, puis un autre, et  chaque fois il est super dou dans le domaine.

----------


## shadowmoon

Ca peut paraitre tonnant, mais ca existe. Par contre dans la plupart des cas, les personnes qui ont ce "don" pour les maths sont autistes et presque compltement asociaux.

----------


## Dark-Water

Moi j'ai bien aim john Doe j'ai bien aim le concept dommage qu'il n'y ai eu qu'une seule saison.

Ben sinon je suis un inconditionnel de stargate (meme si ca part un peu en vrille  ::cry::  )

----------


## nyal

> j'ai vu 2 minutes de numbers et j'avais trouv que c'tait du gros n'importe quoi. J'ai jamais compris comment on peut rsoudre un crime avec des quations


Il rsout rien. Simplement, il restreint les cercles de recherches par exemple. C'est malheureux  dire, mais on peut tout reprsenter en mathmatique. Tu ne fais jamais rien par hasard  :;):  (point de vue mathmatique)

Je pense qu'ils ne racontent pas trop de btises. Ils ont du faire comme urgence et engager des professionnels du domaine. Par exemple quand il crit, ce n'est pas lui mais un mathmaticien. Bon aprs, la courbe du temps n'est pas respecter. Mais s'il devait mettre 1ans  resoudre une enqute la srie serait un peu chiante  ::):

----------


## Oluha

ouais enfin dj que j'aime pas les maths, si en plus on nous en colle dans une srie, o va-t-on ?  ::aie::

----------


## Adren

Je vais en citer quelques unes que j'aime bien :

- stargate SG1 et atlantis
- smallville
- newport beach (vraiment terrible :8-):  )
- lost (ennuyeux en ce moment sinon gnial)

----------


## la drogue c'est mal

> lost (ennuyeux en ce moment sinon gnial)


je te rassure, si la "dcouverte" d'autres survivants est un peu laborieux, la suite de la saison 2 s'accelre d'un coup avec en fin de saison 2 "une explication possible sur la raison du crash de l'avion"

----------


## questionneuse

Lost c'tait bien quant je suivais mais si tu rates quelques pisodes t'es compltement largu.. Et c'est mon cas donc j'ai lach  :8O:  

Quant  numbers ca  l'air lourd trs lourd avec le matheux  ::aie::  

24h je suivais mais maintenant ca me soule, jack qui est trop fort qui gagne tout le temps, qui djoue tout les tours et qui attrapent tous les mchants... C'est abus  ::roll::  

Par contre j'aime bien "FBI: port disparu", "New York 911" et comment il s'appele le truc avec un flic maladroit maniac ..

----------


## Oluha

Monk ?

----------


## questionneuse

Oui c'est ca Monk, j'aime bien ca  ::P:

----------


## BizuR

Tiens Oluha, tu regardes aussi ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Personnellement je suis plutot bon public donc je regarde ce qui me passe sous les yeux (defaut familial hrit de mon pre ... mais je suis rassur, je ne suis pas pire que lui  ::P: ). Donc hier soir c'tait NCIS je crois, mardi Deseperate Housewives, j'ai entendu parler d'un prison break qui allait passer sur M6 bientot il me semble... jvais jeter un oeil aussi je crois  ::roll::

----------


## Oluha

non je regarde pas, j'ai du tomber une ou deux fois dessus, j'ai pas accroch.
NCIS c'est pas mal sinon. 
Quand  Prison Break j'ai vu le 1er pisode, ca  l'air d'tre gnial  :8O:

----------


## Stessy

Ils viennent de commencer une nouvelle srie en belgique qui s'appelle *Docteur House*

Je dois dire que c'est pas mal.

Un seul cas mdical est trait par pisode.

Et je dois avouer que les rflexions de ce docteur sont un petit rgal.

----------


## shadowmoon

moi en cemoment, je suis sur  NCIS, Oz et Inside dans la tete du tueur (sur M6). La dernire srie est dans le genre de Profiler, mais je la trouve mieux faite, on rflchi en meme temps qu'eux.

----------


## Dark-Water

Dans le meme genre que NCIS y'avais JAG sur france 2. Super sympa la srie dommage que ce soit fini.  ::(:

----------


## BizuR

Ou surtout l'hroine, elle avait l'air hyper sympa (notamment dans le calendrier FHM des stars de la tl  ::roll::   ::aie:: )

----------


## questionneuse

Si NCIS est dans le meme genre que JAG je vais pas aim ca  ::roll::  
De toute facon ca me donnait pas envie ...

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

NCIS est un spi-off de JAG, c'est en fait un concurrent des Experts, bas sur le mme principe, mais caustique car le principe est pouss dans ses retranchements. Une des meilleures sries  ::):

----------


## SnakemaN

Moi j'aime bien :

- StarGate SG1 & Atlantis
- Les Experts : LasVegas, Miami, Manathan..
- NCIS (Mais Kate elle est mouruuuuuuu  ::cry::  'khul de Harry  ::evilred:: )
- JAG
- SmalVille meme si c'est un peu chelou des fois (Kristttttttiiiiineee)
...

----------


## shadowmoon

> Moi j'aime bien :
> 
> - NCIS (Mais Kate elle est mouruuuuuuu  'khul de Harry )
> ...


spoiler

sa remplance, "prte" par le mossad, est pas mal du tout

----------


## SnakemaN

> NCIS est un spi-off de JAG, ...


D'ailleur il y a eu quelques cross-over (dans les deux series) assez sympa
en plus !  ::D:

----------


## SnakemaN

> spoiler


M'en fout moi je veux la vrai Kate !
C'est vrai alors, Sasha Alexander arrete la serie ?  ::(: 

n'empeche un suspens de fou ! trop choc ! je suis rest sur le cul hier soir !  :8O:

----------


## Rei Angelus

> - NCIS (Mais Kate elle est mouruuuuuuu  'khul de Harry )
> ...


Tout a pour aller tourner dans MI-3. Qu'est ce Tom Cruise a de plus que le NCIS?

----------


## Oluha

> SmalVille meme si c'est un peu chelou des fois (Kristttttttiiiiineee)


Ah non pas elle  ::?:  
Celle qui joue Los je veux bien mais alors Kritin Kreuk je la trouve trop moche et en plus elle joue une nunuche  ::roll::

----------


## SnakemaN

> Tout a pour aller tourner dans MI-3. Qu'est ce Tom Cruise a de plus que le NCIS?


Encore une conspiration du FBI  ::salo::

----------


## shadowmoon

> M'en fout moi je veux la vrai Kate !
> C'est vrai alors, Sasha Alexander arrete la serie ?


spoiler

elle fait des apparitions au moyen de flashback + un episode avec son fantome

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

C'est pas un spoiler, tout le monde le sait depuis 6 mois...

+1 avec Oluha.

----------


## questionneuse

> Ah non pas elle  
> Celle qui joue Los je veux bien mais alors Kritin Kreuk je la trouve trop moche et en plus elle joue une nunuche


Elle est nunuche mais elle est pas moche.

Par contre Lois elle craint..
T'facon smallville ca soule c'est devenu de plus en plus n'importe quoi et Clark tait trop naze avec ses chemises de fermier ringardes...
Le seul perso intressant est Lex mais il a vraiment un pre tordu.

----------


## pcaboche

> T'facon smallville ca soule c'est devenu de plus en plus n'importe quoi


Dans la famille "Grand n'importe quoi mais qui se prend tellement au srieux que a en devient comique", je voudrais: *24*.

Sinon:
+1 pour les chemises de fermier
+1 pour dire que Kristine Kreuk, elle joue une nunuche, mais a tout le monde s'en fiche !

Sasha Alexander a souhait quitter la srie qui "demandait beaucoup d'efforts physiques"

----------


## nouri.moudhffar

salut
je croix que les film americain sont trs intressant avec une production extraordinaire, a c'est pour quoi sont les plus vendu dans les box-cinema

----------


## questionneuse

Bof il y a beaucoup de films avec une grosse production qui sont hyper naze.

Exemple: Titanic, tous les fims avec bruce willis, tous les films avec tom cruise, les derniers James bond etc..

Souvent ils mettent beaucoup d'argent mais ils ont un scnario trop pourri.
Mais si ils mettent l'argent et qu'ils font un bon scnario alors c'est clair que c'est top.

Exemple: Seigneur des anneaux, Matrix, les films de shamalalan (je sais pas comment ca s'ecrit  ::roll::  )...

----------


## mavina

> Bof il y a beaucoup de films avec une grosse production qui sont hyper naze.
> 
> Exemple: Titanic, tous les fims avec bruce willis, tous les films avec tom cruise, les derniers James bond etc..
> 
> Souvent ils mettent beaucoup d'argent mais ils ont un scnario trop pourri.
> Mais si ils mettent l'argent et qu'ils font un bon scnario alors c'est clair que c'est top.
> 
> Exemple: Seigneur des anneaux, Matrix, les films de shamalalan (je sais pas comment ca s'ecrit  )...


Teuteuteu !
Un film avec Bruce Willis bien : Pulp Fiction
Je peux pas te laisser dire que Pulp Fiction est hyper naze ...

Fred

----------


## questionneuse

Pulp fiction est bien parceque djant et ceci grace a Quentin tarentino.. :;):  

On aurait pu mettre n'importe quel acteur  la place de bruce Willis ca aurait t bien... (mais on peut dire que le reste de sa filmographie est nul a ***** a part le sixime sens  ::P:  , 2 films de bien sur 200 ca pse pas lourd -_-')

----------


## mavina

L'arme des 12 singes ...
Culte aussi...  :;): 

Fred

----------


## pcaboche

Le cinquime lment
 Incassable
La srie des "Die Hard" (Pige de cristal, 58 min pour vivre, Une journe en enfer)
Hudson Hawk


Clair de lune (_Moonlight_): c'est une srie tl (1985-1989) avec Bruce Willis. Je n'en ai vu qu'un pisode mais je l'ai trouv gnial. J'ai peut-tre eu de la chance. Quelqu'un connait?

----------


## questionneuse

Cinquime lment c'est nul et tous les die hard j'en parle mme pas -_-"

Tous les fims de shamalalan (je sais touojours pas comment ca s'ecrit) sont bien donc sixime sens et incassable c'est bien mais en meme temps on n'aurait pu prendre n'importe quel gus a la place de bruce willis et ca aurait march..

ps: L'arme des 12 singes c'est bof pas exceptionnel mais chacun ces gouts  ::P:

----------


## Zipyz

Est ce que quelqu'un connait la srie scrubs ? Petite srie qui raconte le quotidien des internes dans un hopital avec un toubib lgerement psychopathe.  mourir de rire.

----------


## pcaboche

> Est ce que quelqu'un connait la srie scrubs ? Petite srie qui raconte le quotidien des internes dans un hopital avec un toubib lgerement psychopathe.  mourir de rire.


Oui, a passe sur M6 le Vendredi ... 0h25 ! (aprs 2 pisodes de Numb3rs, 1 pisode de Nip/Tuck et 2 pisodes de Sex and the City... autant dire qu'on trouve le temps long !)

Ca passe aussi sur la TSR (Tl Suisse Romande): deux pisodes le Dimanche  partir de 14h35 (malheureusement, je capte pas la TSR...).

Oui, c'est marrant comme srie.

----------


## gofono_bass

clair scrubs c'est bien tordant. Il y a une autre chaine qui l'envoie aussi mais je sais plus laquelle... paris premire peut-etre??

sinon est-ce que quelqu'un a entendu parler de la srie Prison Break? on m'en a parl, en bien mais jamais entendu parler (mais il se pourrait que ce ne soit pas diffus en france encore..)

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

On en a parl ici, de Prison Break...

----------


## BizuR

> (mais il se pourrait que ce ne soit pas diffus en france encore..)


Diffus sur M6 sous peu  :;):

----------


## gofono_bass

ah desol, je me sentais pas de lire les 10 pages prcdentes...  ::oops::  
bon ben a me fera un pretexte pour regarder m6 pour autre chose que turbo...

edit : honte a moi, vous en parlez en premire page... et de scrubs aussi, avec notamment un post qui dit que a passe sur paris premire...  ::oops::   ::oops::   ::oops::

----------


## paterson

Mes sries 
Stargaite SG1 et atlantis ( j'en avait mme mar d'attendre que j'ai regarder atlantis avec 3 mois d'avance en VO ) [ sous titr bien sur]

- 24 gnial ,mais s'est vrai que quand on place les saisons l'une en dessous des autres le schma est le mme ( mais TF1 abuse pour l'heure d'mition .... ) il as beaucoup de redifusion , il pourai les mtre a ces heures tardive ( 0 H a 2 H du mat , s'est mme pas fesable pour les personnes qui taff .... )

- Lost j'aime , toujours du rebondissement , et se qui est bien , auccun personnage n'est blanc ..... ( je parle du pass ) 

- Alias ( j'aime bien , mais sa deviend lassant ) 

 Desperate Housewives la premire saison est bien , voyont la suite ( rosewel tait bien aussi mais s'est parti trop en live ) 

Smaulville , Bien

----------


## argoet

LOST : Excelent (mais pas  la tl) 1 semaine c'est trop long entre chaque difusion.

4 ,5 ou 6 pisodes  la fois !! et l c'est trop bon  ::lol::   ::lol:: 
La saison 2 c'est dja ingurgit depuis belle lurette

----------


## dazz_x

Je suis tonn que personne ne parle des 4400...
1re saison super, 2me un peu plus zarbe, mais je trouve qu'ils se rattrapent sur la troisime
Quant  Numb3rs et des squences comme : 
- Je ne vois pas o a peut nous amener (il regarde un billet de 100 dollars)
- tu as essay la combinatoire ?
- Ah mais oui, "La combinatoire est la science qui permet de voir autrement"
(il incline le billet...  ::?:  )
- Mais c'est-y pas qu'il y aurait un message cach dans ce billet qu'on voit que si on l'incline !!!  ::aie::  

enigme 

-----> no comment

----------


## pcaboche

Hier j'ai vu Prison Break (et je pense que je ne suis pas le seul) et a me parat bien comme srie. Surtout,  la fin de chaque pisode, il se passe un truc auquel on ne s'attendait pas, du genre: "Couic... dit au revoir  tes deux orteils".

J'attends les prochains pisodes avec impatience.

----------


## questionneuse

> "Couic... dit au revoir  tes deux orteils".


Lool, on ne parle que de ces orteils sur le topic prsion break  ::P:

----------


## shadowmoon

> on ne parle que de ces orteils sur le topic prsion break


dvp.net, un club de ftichiste ???  ::roll::   ::mouarf::   :;):

----------


## AdriM

Mes sries cultes:
- Simpsons
- Spin City
- Friends
- The Sopranos
- Urgences
- Strasky et Hutch (ok,  ::aie::  )
- etc.

Qques sries sympathiques que j'ai vu dernirement et que personne n'a cit:
- Everybody Hates Chris - Chris Rock en voix-off raconte l'histoire du jeune Chris et de sa famille dans le Brooklyn des annes 80. Pas mal.
- Two and a half - avec Charlie Sheen, en celib solitaire coureur de jupons (encore un role de compo) qui voit debarqu son frre coinc et son jeun fils.

----------


## TheoBenson

pour ma part c'est:

Friends
le prince de belair

----------


## gretch

> ...Hier j'ai vu Prison Break... blablabla...


 dsl je supporte pas cette serie, une bonne ide de depart mais une ralisation minable, un jeu d'acteur limit ( part peut etre pour le hero...)
et c'est plus que politiquement correct... dans le style je prefere de loin (mais alors de tres tres loin !!! ) *Oz .*

sinon, je conseil  tt ceux qui ne l'ont pas vu la serie *dead like me !* en ce moment je regarde aussi *Weed,* et* Heroes* biensur

ps : un ptit coup de coeur pour Veronica Mars, c'est pas mal, a ce laisse regarder tt seul !

----------


## nyal

Je conseille  tout le monde "Dexter". Une season de 12 pisode (donc assez rapide  regarder), des acteurs trs bons, une histoire trs prenante. On n'est pas sur du pur divertissement comme Prison Break o les acteurs jouent en fronant seulement les sourcils (sauf t-bag).
Franchement j'ai ador et je vais aller acheter la suite en livres. C'est tout de meme une srie assez noire (on ne va jamais dans le gore) et les moments de rigolades ne sont pas lgions.

Ca va bientot pass sur Canal+.

NB: la 1ere season ne se finit pas avec un cliff. Il y'a un dbut et une fin.

----------


## Skyounet

J'en profite pour conseille moi aussi une srie _Weeds_.

Histoire : Aprs la mort de son mari, une jeune femme, se retrouve sans argent, elle dcide donc pour combler a de vendre de la marijuana auprs de ses voisins. Elle habite un quartier rsidentiel comme dans Desperate Housewives. Ne prne pas la consommation de drogue je prcise.

Vraiment trs drle.
Je recommande.

----------


## souviron34

> J'en profite pour conseille moi aussi une srie _Weeds_.
> 
> Histoire : Aprs la mort de son mari, une jeune femme, se retrouve sans argent, elle dcide donc pour combler a de vendre de la marijuana auprs de ses voisins. Elle habite un quartier rsidentiel comme dans Desperate Housewives. Ne prne pas la consommation de drogue je prcise.
> 
> Vraiment trs drle.
> Je recommande.



tire d'un EXCELLENT film anglais "Saving Grace"...... pour clater de rires avec des copains....

----------


## gretch

> J'en profite pour conseille moi aussi une srie _Weeds_.

----------


## Halima91

> J'en profite pour conseille moi aussi une srie _Weeds_.
> .


 ::king::  

j'adore weeds, desperate housewives, prison break , veronica mars ,supernatural

a+++

----------


## AdHoc

H, les djeunes,
personne n'a cit twinpeaks, tonnant !!!
La premire du genre totalement dcal

sinon en plus rcent
Soprano
6 pieds sous terre (pour une fois que la traduction litrale veut dire quelque chose)
sur coute (the wire)
Dead wood
oz (nettement au dessus de prison break)

24 heure, perso j'ai dcroch au bout de six heures, trop tlphon, quand on a la saison complte, c'est vraiment irrmdiable

----------


## gretch

> oz (nettement au dessus de prison break)


SANS COMPARAISON !!! Un must du genre et pas politiquement correct contrairement  prisonbreack

twinpeacks ...  euhhhhhh j'ai pas tout compris ... koi, c'est normal  ::lol:: ... ahh ok  ::aie::  ...
lol

----------


## AdHoc

> euhhhhhh j'ai pas tout compris


Normal (moi non plus), je crois que cette srie s'apprcie en se laissant "porter" par l'ambiance.
Vivement la sortie en DVD car malheureusement, je n'ai vu que la VF ( ::vomi::  ) sur la 5 et en VHS.

[edit] A quand le mme sujet sur les sries anglaises, Ahhh Faulty Tower, the new state man, l'inpectrice jamison (je ne me souviens plus du nom)[/edit]

----------

